# C02 issues



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Well, may tank ran empty in about 3 months, about twice as fast as it ran out the first time. I think its due to a crack I could in my bubble counter. It was an aqua medic. And where should I get this? Also, I need more crush washers for the C02 regulator, any recommendations on where to get these?

And most importantly, what do i do with my tank in the mean time? I just did a 20% water change, going to fert as normal, but what else should i be doing? I dont want to kill the fish, and i have a feeling getting a bubble counter is not going to be a quick process, probably a week.

Thanks,

sean


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If your regulator assembly is like the Milwaukee assembly, you can reconnect the CO2 out line without the bubble counter. Do that if you can. You can guesstimate the amount of CO2 going to the tank in several ways. Trying to go a week with no CO2 is an invitation to algae.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

If the problem is lack of a bubble counter, then you could build your own bubble counter. 
Guide located:


> http://www.rexgrigg.com/hard.htm


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sean,

You should be able to get the washers from the place you get your CO2 tank filled. If you are going to this month's meeting I can bring you one. I think the place I go charges 75 cents for the nylon and 25 cents for the other type. I prefer the nylon as I seem to get less leakage with them. 

Once you get the Co2 dialed in, there really isn't a need for a bubble counter. Don't use it until you can either find another one or make your own as suggested but by all means, get the CO2 back on the tank or reduce the lighting or you may have some algae problems.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

To be honest, my bubble counter doesnt have water in it and hasn't for at least 4 months. I turn the co2 up until the fish gasp the dial it back. I mark the needle valve so I know where I usually keep it set.
Matt, do you get your Co2 filled in Moraine? (Weiler Welding). I didnt know the had washers if you do.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yep, Weiler Welding. Just ask them for the washers.


----------

